# Northeast Championship



## ComputerGuy365 (Aug 15, 2017)

They just did northwest championships, perhaps all the delegates can band together and organize northeast championships? Something that should be done!


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2017)

Yeah because there aren't enough comps in that area already.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ars&from_date=&to_date=&delegate=&display=map

In all seriousness though, Nats will most likely be there too often to have a yearly competition of that size. Due to the density of cubers in that area, the competition would have to have a lot of planning, low conflict with other comps, and huge stress for the organization team.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Aug 16, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Yeah because there aren't enough comps in that area already.
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ars&from_date=&to_date=&delegate=&display=map
> 
> In all seriousness though, Nats will most likely be there too often to have a yearly competition of that size. Due to the density of cubers in that area, the competition would have to have a lot of planning, low conflict with other comps, and huge stress for the organization team.


It'd still be fun. Nats hasn't been there in a while and it'd be cool to have a formal "championship", with all the uncommon events such as 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD, Feet, etc.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 16, 2017)

It would be awesome to have a Championship!


----------



## Bob (Sep 7, 2017)

Shhhh! I don't want anyone to spoil the surprise!


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 7, 2017)

Bob said:


> Shhhh! I don't want anyone to spoil the surprise!



Ooooh boy, I guess I should get hyped.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 7, 2017)

Bob said:


> Shhhh! I don't want anyone to spoil the surprise!





DGCubes said:


> Ooooh boy, I guess I should get hyped.


I am hyped already!


----------



## Loser (Sep 8, 2017)

But where in the northeast would it be...New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts...


----------



## Bob (Sep 8, 2017)

Loser said:


> But where in the northeast would it be...New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts...


idk


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bob said:


> Shhhh! I don't want anyone to spoil the surprise!


Apparently it's gonna be in Connecticut. Don't ask how I know bob 

p.s. accept my staffing app for liberty science k thx bai


----------



## Loser (Sep 11, 2017)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> Apparently it's gonna be in Connecticut. Don't ask how I know bob
> 
> p.s. accept my staffing app for liberty science k thx bai



is this northeast champs in 2017 or 2018 nats? also idk if i believe you...


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 11, 2017)

Bob said:


> idk


Does the Northeast include NY? If not the Championship would be in Mass.


----------



## Loser (Sep 11, 2017)

i think northeast is Massachusetts, new hampshire, vermont, maine, rhode island, connecticut, new york, new jersey, and pennslvania


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Sep 12, 2017)

Loser said:


> is this northeast champs in 2017 or 2018 nats? also idk if i believe you...


Believe what you want lol. It's not finalized yet. The person who I heard this from is trustworthy and wouldn't make it up.


----------



## Loser (Sep 12, 2017)

so is this nats or northeast champs?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Sep 12, 2017)

Bob said:


> idk


Mass would be nice.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 12, 2017)

Loser said:


> so is this nats or northeast champs?


They are thinking of having a Northeast championship.


----------



## Loser (Sep 12, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> They are thinking of having a Northeast championship.


it might be too late in the year for 2017 tho


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 13, 2017)

Loser said:


> it might be too late in the year for 2017 tho


From the info I have it is still a while until anything happens.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Sep 13, 2017)

Loser said:


> so is this nats or northeast champs?


Northeast.

Lol nobody knows about nats, the details aren't even finalized yet.


----------



## Bob (Sep 13, 2017)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> Northeast.
> 
> Lol *nobody *knows about nats, the details aren't even finalized yet.


I know a little bit, but yes, nothing is finalized yet.

There are some solid plans for a Northeast Championship in 2018. This would be separate from CubingUSA Nationals. Be patient and more information will become available soon.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob said:


> I know a little bit, but yes, nothing is finalized yet.
> 
> There are some solid plans for a Northeast Championship in 2018. This would be separate from CubingUSA Nationals. Be patient and more information will become available soon.



What's your source for the top secret Nats info?


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob said:


> I know a little bit, but yes, nothing is finalized yet.
> 
> There are some solid plans for a Northeast Championship in 2018. This would be separate from CubingUSA Nationals. Be patient and more information will become available soon.


Off topic: Bob, I'm gonna see you at princeton soon. Can't **** wait. My first comp in 3 years. You might remember me, you talked to my dad at the last competition I attended


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob said:


> I know a little bit, but yes, nothing is finalized yet.
> 
> There are some solid plans for a Northeast Championship in 2018. This would be separate from CubingUSA Nationals. Be patient and more information will become available soon.


Thanks Bob for the information!


----------



## Bob (Sep 14, 2017)

cubeninjaIV said:


> What's your source for the top secret Nats info?


One of the organizers (I think it was Kian) posted some clues on a website.



ComputerGuy365 said:


> Off topic: Bob, I'm gonna see you at princeton soon. Can't **** wait. My first comp in 3 years. You might remember me, you talked to my dad at the last competition I attended


I talk to a lot of people, so I can't honestly say that I remember, but welcome back!

On a separate note, please check out the post about CubingUSA Regional Championships. We are very excited to announce formalized Regional Championships for 2018!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Sep 14, 2017)

Bob said:


> One of the organizers (I think it was Kian) posted some clues on a website.
> 
> 
> I talk to a lot of people, so I can't honestly say that I remember, but welcome back!
> ...


Just saw that now! BOB. PLEASE DO IT IN NYC THIS YEAR, I'M BEGGING YOU

I know venues in NYC cost as much as a ferrari but please


----------



## Bob (Sep 14, 2017)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> Just saw that now! BOB. PLEASE DO IT IN NYC THIS YEAR, I'M BEGGING YOU
> 
> I know venues in NYC cost as much as a ferrari but please


One of the nice things about these regional competitions is that no matter where in the region they are held, they are accessible to nearly everyone in the local community. If someone submits an application to host this in NYC, as long as it is financially viable, it will at least be considered.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Sep 14, 2017)

Bob said:


> One of the nice things about these regional competitions is that no matter where in the region they are held, they are accessible to nearly everyone in the local community. If someone submits an application to host this in NYC, as long as it is financially viable, it will at least be considered.


I hope it's in mass.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 8, 2017)

can it be in New England? Has anyone contacted a wca delegate

Plus what is going to be the organization team? I can help!


----------



## Bob (Nov 9, 2017)

There is an organizational team that was selected from the application process. I am sure they will reach out for staff when they are ready.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 9, 2017)

Ugh when is ready?


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 10, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I hope it's in mass.


Same!


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 10, 2017)

WillyTheWizard said:


> can it be in New England? Has anyone contacted a wca delegate
> 
> Plus what is going to be the organization team? I can help!


Cubing USA is organizing regional championships now, as Bob said there will be more details later


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 11, 2017)

When is later?


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 11, 2017)

Can there be a event where you solve 2 cubes OHed at the same time


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 11, 2017)

Loser said:


> i think northeast is Massachusetts, new hampshire, vermont, maine, rhode island, connecticut, new york, new jersey, and pennslvania


I think Virginia is northeast to.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 11, 2017)

That is too close to the mid east/South


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 11, 2017)

WillyTheWizard said:


> That is too close to the mid east/South


 I was going from this:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/cubingusa-regional-championships.66310/


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 11, 2017)

Sorry! I was reading a geography book earlier.


----------



## Loser (Nov 16, 2017)

my guess for nats is maryland...where else in the northeast could northeast champs be?
i'd guess pennsylvania or massachusetts




plz mass plz plz plz plz


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 16, 2017)

MARYLAND!!!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Nov 16, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> MARYLAND!!!


Pls no.

Be in New York! I don't want to drive 4 hours to go to a comp.


----------



## Loser (Nov 16, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> MARYLAND!!!



hope for nats boi



ComputerGuy365 said:


> Be in New York! I don't want to drive 4 hours to go to a comp.



4 hours for a regional championship isnt that bad, there's people that fly cross country for one day comps (Ryan Jew)


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 17, 2017)

I agree


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 17, 2017)

Yea, I hope it is within driving distance of Richmond Virginia.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 17, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Yea, I hope it is within driving distance of Richmond Virginia.


>within driving distance
>Panama


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 17, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> MARYLAND!!!



No........it should be in Mass!


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Dec 2, 2017)

I agree again!


----------



## North Eastern Cuber (Dec 10, 2017)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> They just did northwest championships, perhaps all the delegates can band together and organize northeast championships? Something that should be done!


That would be a great idea! Especially because I live in the northeast (But now more comps are popping up there).


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jan 3, 2018)

Any updates on the regional competitions???


----------



## Max Cruz (Jan 3, 2018)

AidanNoogie said:


> Any updates on the regional competitions???



No.


----------



## kemuat (Jan 5, 2018)

If this is a thing, then it needs to be in southeast PA / northeast MA. Why? Because I want to go. XP


----------



## -RandomCuber- (Mar 11, 2018)

Any updates on location or date?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 11, 2018)

-RandomCuber- said:


> Any updates on location or date?


I heard that someone heard a that it’s in Portland, that’s it


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 11, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I heard that someone heard a that it’s in Portland, that’s it


That’s northwest.


----------



## -RandomCuber- (Mar 11, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> That’s northwest.


Maybe he means Portland Maine but that doesn't seem really central to the northeast


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 11, 2018)

-RandomCuber- said:


> Maybe he means Portland Maine but that doesn't seem really central to the northeast


Yeah, confused them both.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 11, 2018)

-RandomCuber- said:


> Maybe he means Portland Maine but that doesn't seem really central to the northeast


I don't think it would ever be in Portland ME lol


----------



## -RandomCuber- (Mar 11, 2018)

AidanNoogie said:


> I don't think it would ever be in Portland ME lol


Yeah I really hope it's in Western NY or Eastern PA


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 11, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> That’s northwest.


Oops miss read it


----------



## Bob (Mar 11, 2018)

A contract has been signed for this competition. It will be announced when it is ready.


----------



## -RandomCuber- (Mar 11, 2018)

I


Bob said:


> A contract has been signed for this competition. It will be announced when it is ready.


Is it gonna be on the doc soon?


----------



## Loser (Apr 3, 2018)

Kit said on a stream that they likely won't be posting comps there anymore.


----------



## -RandomCuber- (Apr 19, 2018)

Does anyone have any info on a date or location cause it said it was approved on the doc


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 19, 2018)

-RandomCuber- said:


> Does anyone have any info on a date or location cause it said it was approved on the doc


I've heard some stuff but idk if I should say.


----------



## Bob (Apr 19, 2018)

It should be announced this week.


----------



## -RandomCuber- (Apr 19, 2018)

Like posted on the competition page of the wca site?


Bob said:


> It should be announced this week.


----------



## Loser (Apr 19, 2018)

i would assume so


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 20, 2018)

-RandomCuber- said:


> Like posted on the competition page of the wca site?


Yes.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NortheastChampionship2018#general-info

Doesn’t have any blind, feet or clock RIP


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 25, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NortheastChampionship2018#general-info
> 
> Doesn’t have any blind, feet or clock RIP



I’m not from here, but wow, that is one disappointing event list. There isn’t even clock smh.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 25, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NortheastChampionship2018#general-info
> 
> Doesn’t have any blind, feet or clock RIP



No FMC either. Pretty disappointed by the event list. I was under the impression that the point of Regional competitions was to help people qualify for Nationals (and to have a regional champion in every event). I think if anything, some of the more common events should be removed in favor of the ones people actually need to qualify for.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 25, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> No FMC either. Pretty disappointed by the event list. I was under the impression that the point of Regional competitions was to help people qualify for Nationals (and to have a regional champion in every event). I think if anything, some of the more common events should be removed in favor of the ones people actually need to qualify for.



They could also use that buffer at the end of day 1 for something too, and shorten up some events that are a bit too long.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 25, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> No FMC either. Pretty disappointed by the event list. I was under the impression that the point of Regional competitions was to help people qualify for Nationals (and to have a regional champion in every event). I think if anything, some of the more common events should be removed in favor of the ones people actually need to qualify for.


I disagree with the last statement. The Championships should be required to have all the events(except Big/Multi BLD), but have combined finals of the less popular ones. FMC, Clock, Feet, etc. Four rounds of 3x3 and two of of 2x2, etc. doesn't make sense.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2018)

They should be required to have all events.


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2018)

Pretty disappointed to be honest, missing many events and not as many rounds as I was expecting. I’ll have to see whether or not I go


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Although this does not affect me at all since I can not go to the competition, I will say however that the event list is really sad. I am going to a two day comp next month and although it is not a Regional it still has 17 out of the 18 official events, and I say that because I think that I Regional Championship should at least have most (if not all the events) and a smaller comp with the events that the Northeast Regional has. I do not know in anyway why it is that way, but in general, I think that a Regional should have almost all events, since it is a big competition with a lot of people and a higher registration cost then almost all other competition (other then US Nationals).


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 26, 2018)

1 round of mega?!?! Really disappointing


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

Gonna attempt to defend the organizers here. The hosting of a competition this size is immensely hard, and just saying "why are they not having x event" or "why only y rounds of z event" is just childish. Saying this is just being ignorant of the tens of thousands of dollars that are in the competition. Finding a venue that can fit 1200 people, and being able to use it on a key weekend in June is immensaim hard to find. If they wanted to have fmc and feet and bigbld, they would need to rent the venue for Friday night as well, driving up the cost and making finding the venue harder. They also would need to find a venue with a good enough side room to use. That also would take more coordination, more delegates, and more staff. This would drive the coat of an already pretty expensive competition to even more.
Also, the northeast is a region packed with cubers, so a competitor limit this high is needed, so that the competition doesn't fill up in less than an hour like new Jersey competitions have.
Responding to what others have said:



TipsterTrickster said:


> They should be required to have all events.


Have you ever tried to organize even a small competition, nevertheless one with 350 competitors? Just saying blind statements like this is really ignorant.



cubeshepherd said:


> Although this does not affect me at all since I can not go to the competition, I will say however that the event list is really sad. I am going to a two day comp next month and although it is not a Regional it still has 17 out of the 18 official events, and I say that because I think that I Regional Championship should at least have most (if not all the events) and a smaller comp with the events that the Northeast Regional has. I do not know in anyway why it is that way, but in general, I think that a Regional should have almost all events, since it is a big competition with a lot of people and a higher registration cost then almost all other competition (other then US Nationals).


Again, a small competition can do this so much easier than an large competition.


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

Sorry for double post, but I accidentally clicked post when I wasn't done and I can't figure out how to insert quotes editing on mobile



weatherman223 said:


> They could also use that buffer at the end of day 1 for something too, and shorten up some events that are a bit too long.


Ok first off buffers are a necessity for a competition trying to do this much in two days with this many competitors that doesn't want to fall behind. Also none of these events are too long for a 350 person competition.



DGCubes said:


> No FMC either. Pretty disappointed by the event list. I was under the impression that the point of Regional competitions was to help people qualify for Nationals (and to have a regional champion in every event). I think if anything, some of the more common events should be removed in favor of the ones people actually need to qualify for.



What I've heard is that regional competitons are for competitors who can't make it to national championships to be able to experience a large scale competition.

Also in reply to everyone who complains about events and such, find other competitions or host one yourself.

Also barely anyone in the northeast is serious about bigbld, fmc, clock, or feet. And don't bother saying DRL for feet, that's one person. It's a 350 person comp.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 26, 2018)

I’m not going so it doesn’t affect me really but it makes me sad to see that there are so few events. Most of the other regional championships have all the events or only cut clock but this is waaaay worse than any of those. It looks like the biggest problem is the fact that it’s only a two day comp but they could get the venue for a third day if they wanted. Great Lakes, southeast and heartland all have fewer competitors and lower entrance fees but all of them managed to hold 3 day comps with all the events. You could argue that the venues in the north east region are smaller or more expensive but I’m sure with more planning they could find a suitable one. Another solution would be to remove things like the 4th round of 3x3 (I don’t think any of the other regionals comps have that) and make the cutoffs and time limits for all the events stricter so that they could make additional free time.


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

Try to find a venue in the northeast for a decent price that can fit 1200 people, and you can get for all 3 days of a key weekend in June. Also do some research, some other regionals have 4 rounds of 3x3. Also read my previous post because I answered half your questions there.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 26, 2018)

Loser said:


> Try to find a venue in the northeast fnortheast for a decent price that can fit 1200 people, and you can get for all 3 days of a key weekend in June. Also do some research, some other regionals have 4 rounds of 3x3. Also read my previous post because I answered half your questions there.


1. All my ideas are only ideas and speculations
2. I should have done research on the 4 rounds, it just proves that the other comps having 3 days really just does open up so much more.
3. I’m not going to read 5 pages of post and make some super crazy argument about why this comp is good or bad. I’m just pointing out some things I think might need to be worked on. I’m just speculating on most of these things but I’m just voicing what I think they could do to improve the competitions in the future.


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

Yeah your ideas are just speculation, but making claims saying that they didn't try hard enough to find a good venue is ridiculous.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 26, 2018)

Loser said:


> Yeah your ideas are just speculation, but making claims saying that they didn't try hard enough to find a good venue is ridiculous.


I never said they didn’t try hard enough, I just said that I’m sure they could spend some more time to find a better suited venue


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

If you are going to make these claims, try to find one.


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2018)

Loser said:


> Sorry for double post, but I accidentally clicked post when I wasn't done and I can't figure out how to insert quotes editing on mobile
> 
> 
> Ok first off buffers are a necessity for a competition trying to do this much in two days with this many competitors that doesn't want to fall behind. Also none of these events are too long for a 350 person competition.
> ...


In response to both of your posts:
Competitions like MD and IPM have been able to support the same amount of competitors and with just as many events. With the entire Northeast focusing on one competition, you would think that it would be possible to hold at least a few more events and rounds. And regions are proving that it’s possible to rent a venue for 3 days and hold every event with many rounds. I would pay almost double the registration fee to get something like Southeast championships. Then entire reason I was so excited for regional championships was to get to do every event, not a 2-7 fest. I have only been to one FMC competiton per year pretty much, many events aren’t held very often and NE champs should have them imo


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

You definitely make some valid points about the lack of fmc, but:
Pencil mania had the exact same events as Northeast champs and just a few more rounds.
Maryland has far less events (but is not two full days.)
A 2-7 fest isn't really true, as only one round of 6 and 7.
You do make a valid point about doubling registration, and I believe most competitors could afford that, and with double the money a larger venue could likely be found, but for some competitors paying 100 for a comp besides Nationals isn't affordable.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 26, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> Another solution would be to remove things like the 4th round of 3x3 (I don’t think any of the other regionals comps have that) and make the cutoffs and time limits for all the events stricter so that they could make additional free time.


Going back to what @DGCubes was saying, the championship should be were you can qualify for Nats in all/most of the events. The Championships should be for more experienced competitors and have stricter cuttoffs than normal competitions.



WACWCA said:


> In response to both of your posts:
> Competitions like MD and IPM have been able to support the same amount of competitors and with just as many events. With the entire Northeast focusing on one competition, you would think that it would be possible to hold at least a few more events and rounds. And regions are proving that it’s possible to rent a venue for 3 days and hold every event with many rounds. I would pay almost double the registration fee to get something like Southeast championships. Then entire reason I was so excited for regional championships was to get to do every event, not a 2-7 fest. I have only been to one FMC competiton per year pretty much, many events aren’t held very often and NE champs should have them imo


Totally agree. The NE is one of the biggest cubing communities in the country so leaving out uncommon events is sad. The NE Champs should be one of the biggest championships. 

I do have to say though I appreciate all the people involved in organizing the Championships. It takes a lot of time,effort,etc. and this is only the first year doing these so it will take some time to figure out what works best for the entire community.


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

What I heard from a delegate, either kit or Bob, don't remeber, was that regionals were for newer competitors to get a large comp experience if they can't afford to travel to nats.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 26, 2018)

Loser said:


> What I heard from a delegate, either kit or Bob, don't remeber, was that regionals were for newer competitors to get a large comp experience if they can't afford to travel to nats.


I would argue part of a large comp experience is seeing all the events, not just a bunch of the events you see at most competitions anyway.


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

So ignoring the venue issue, if you have the venue you do, and you only have 2 days, how would you fit in fmc, click, and the such?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 26, 2018)

Loser said:


> So ignoring the venue issue, if you have the venue you do, and you only have 2 days, how would you fit in fmc, click, and the such?


Well ideally you would raise prices so you could afford another day or find a new venue that’s lest costly. If you couldn’t do that though it would probably be best to make the cutoffs harder (part of the large comp experience after all )


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

I highly doubt the reason this is only two days is not cost. This is a major weekend in June, many graduations and graduation reunions are this weekend, and they also need Friday night to setup I'm guessing. I also don't know if staff comp is Friday.


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2018)

Most likely not going now, I have a competition the weekend before I’d rather go to and I might just take the SAT/ subject tests that day


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

Some more thoughts I have on this:
Chill out on the organizers. It's not like they're trying to have less rounds to annoy people. 
Stop acting entitled. You aren't entitled to a certain number of rounds or anything.
Stop complaining just to complain. Are you actually going to not go because of the limited rounds. ( Not directed at you will, you have something else) but if you were planning on going, is this events list going to stop you? It's also still plenty of events.


----------



## Bob (Apr 26, 2018)

If any of you would like to host the Northeast Championship next year, feel free to submit a proposal later this year when we have an open call for applications.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 26, 2018)

Bob said:


> If any of you would like to host the Northeast Championship next year, feel free to submit a proposal later this year when we have an open call for applications.


Bob, I know you have put a lot of work into organizing the Championships so I hope the previous posts weren't too disheartening. We all do appreciate the time you put into the WCA. Thank you.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 26, 2018)

Loser said:


> Sorry for double post, but I accidentally clicked post when I wasn't done and I can't figure out how to insert quotes editing on mobile
> 
> 
> Ok first off buffers are a necessity for a competition trying to do this much in two days with this many competitors that doesn't want to fall behind. Also none of these events are too long for a 350 person competition.
> ...



It’s really funny how Colorado Qualifier as a whole just disproved all of your points.


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

Colorado Qualifier had 130 competitors as compared to 350...
Also which points did it disprove? I can't figure out any it does.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 26, 2018)

Loser said:


> Colorado Qualifier had 130 competitors as compared to 350...
> Also which points did it disprove? I can't figure out any it does.



It’s actually able to host almost all events with a efficient schedule. 

CO Qualifier is having around an hour and 10 minute 3x3 round.

Unlike Ne, which is having TWO AND A HALF HOURS OF THREE BY THREE.

They are heavily overestimating times and with more stations, it would go faster.


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

NE has 350 competitors.............


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 27, 2018)

Loser said:


> NE has 350 competitors.............



If your so obsessed with competitior limits, let’s compare this with another regional championships, Western.

Now, Western is a 3 day comp and not a 2 day, but if you look at their schedule, you can see they have a 1:15 3x3 round. Great Lakes IIRC is similar, around 1:30. What I’m saying is that these times are grossly overestimated and they should consider releasing a new schedule and adding at least blind. Come on.


----------



## Loser (Apr 27, 2018)

Yep let's scrap a schedule that has hours into it.

It matters how big the venue is and how many timers you can fit in there. Hate to crush your dreams, but blind isn't being added.
Also it is much, much better to overestimate on time and finish and hour early at the end of the day then to underestimate and finish an hour behind.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 27, 2018)

Loser said:


> Yep let's scrap a schedule that has hours into it.
> 
> It matters how big the venue is and how many timers you can fit in there. Hate to crush your dreams, but blind isn't being added.
> Also it is much, much better to overestimate on time and finish and hour early at the end of the day then to underestimate and finish an hour behind.



I mean, I agree with you on most to all points there, but what I’m basically rounding to is that it’s a regional championship. They should have more.


----------



## Loser (Apr 27, 2018)

It's the dilemma of every competition. Cutoffs vs # of people vs # of rounds and events. This comp picked to sacrifice events, and I agree. Regionals are something for newer competitors whos (often parents) won't let them travel across the country for this new thing they do. They often will be slower to sign up, and slower in general. Lenient cutoffs and high registration numbers are nice for them.


----------



## Loser (May 21, 2018)

Ik this thread is a month old but idc. if you go to the website for northeast champs, the events list has clock and bld now. They haven't been added to the events tab, and aren't on the schedule yet, but in the bottom right corner of the home page, they are shown with the other icons.


----------



## Bob (May 22, 2018)

Indeed, Clock and 3x3 Blindfolded will be added to the schedule.


----------



## Loser (May 22, 2018)

Yayayayay will more rounds be added as well, like a third of pyra 2x2 skewb oh 4x4, or a second of 6 7 squan or mega?


----------

